# tty schwarz, nach mehrmaligem Versuch kommts dann.

## Max Steel

Hallo Leute,

Komme gleich mal zur Sache.

Etwas seid gentoo-sources-2.6.24 habe ich immer mal wieder, nun mit 2.6.26 vermehrt folgendes Problem.

cat /etc/messages | tail

```
Oct 17 22:32:38 norbert uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x21121104, err=0)

Oct 17 22:32:38 norbert uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x21121104, err=0)

Oct 17 22:32:38 norbert uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x21120000, err=0)

Oct 17 22:32:38 norbert uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x20001111, err=0)

Oct 17 22:32:44 norbert uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x21121104, err=0)

Oct 17 22:32:56 norbert uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x20001111, err=0)

Oct 17 22:32:56 norbert fbcondecor: console 1 using theme 'livecd-2007.0'

Oct 17 22:32:56 norbert uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x20001111, err=0)

Oct 17 22:32:56 norbert fbcondecor: switched decor state to 'on' on console 1

Oct 17 22:32:56 norbert uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x21121104, err=0)

Oct 17 22:32:56 norbert uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x20001111, err=0)

Oct 17 22:33:01 norbert uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x21121104, err=0)
```

Das wirkt sich so aus das das die Konsole garnicht sichtbar wird er bleibt also einfach schwarz, auf X umschalten geht immer und oftmals funktioniert es dann beim zweiten Versuch. Davor hatte ich das Theme emergence drinn, da war das auch so.

Das ist vorallem bei Last so, z.B. ein emerge-Vorgang (im Hintergrund läuft gerade kde-meta:4.1)

Versionen:

```
[I] sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

     Available versions:

        (2.6.26-r1)     (~)2.6.26-r1

        {build symlink ultra1}

     Installed versions:  2.6.26-r1(2.6.26-r1)(23:28:01 05.09.2008)(-build -symlink)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~dsd/genpatches

     Description:         Full sources including the Gentoo patchset for the 2.6 kernel tree

[I] dev-libs/klibc

     Available versions:  ~1.1 1.5.8 ~1.5.11 ~1.5.12 ~1.5.12-r1 {debug kernel_linux n32}

     Installed versions:  1.5.8(02:51:36 14.09.2008)(-debug -n32)

     Homepage:            http://www.zytor.com/mailman/listinfo/klibc

     Description:         A minimal libc subset for use with initramfs.

[I] sys-apps/v86d

     Available versions:  0.1.3-r1 ~0.1.5.2 ~0.1.6 ~0.1.7 ~0.1.8 ~0.1.9 {debug x86emu}

     Installed versions:  0.1.3-r1(02:52:32 14.09.2008)(-debug -x86emu)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/projects/uvesafb/

     Description:         A daemon to run x86 code in an emulated environment.

[I] media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo

     Available versions:  20050429 ~20080914

     Installed versions:  20050429(01:39:33 07.08.2007)

     Homepage:            http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/

     Description:         A collection of Gentoo themes for splashutils.

[I] media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

     Available versions:

        (2007.0)        2007.0 2007.0-r1 ~2007.0-r2

     Installed versions:  2007.0-r1(2007.0)(11:51:21 22.09.2007)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/

     Description:         Gentoo theme for gensplash consoles

[I] media-gfx/splashutils

     Available versions:  1.5.3.4 1.5.4.2 {fbcondecor gpm hardened mng png truetype}

     Installed versions:  1.5.4.2(22:00:49 30.09.2008)(fbcondecor gpm mng png truetype -hardened)

     Homepage:            http://fbsplash.berlios.de

     Description:         Framebuffer splash utilities.

```

(nichtinstallierte geslottete Pakete herausgelöscht.)

Gerade gesehen, den Kernel könnte ich auf 2.6.26-r2 updaten, das ist alles was interresant sein könnte, denke ich mal.

emerge --info: http://rafb.net/p/TTeW4z68.html

cat /etc/make.conf: http://rafb.net/p/toofast.html

Bitte nicht über die Menge der USE-Flags wundern xD

Was ist hier los?

Muss man evtl. nach jedem kernel-update klibc und v86d neubauen? Und dann natürlich den Kernel mit dieser initramfs neubaun.

Evtl auch die initramfs die per splashutils erstellt werden?

PS: Wenn noch mehr Infos benötigt werden, immer raus damit, ich gebe gerne Antworten.

Edith:

Oooh gerade gesehen  :Embarassed: 

Falsches Board, könnte ein Mod oder ein Admin bitte so nett sein es in die richtige Sparte zu verschieben?

Das wäre sehr nett, dankeschön.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Edith:
> 
> Oooh gerade gesehen 
> ...

 

Na, dafür bin ich doch da

Moved from Diskussionsforum to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## Max Steel

Keiner eine Idee?

----------

## Finswimmer

Initramfs und das ganze Gedöns ist nur für die Zeit vor dem Mounten der Festplatte gedacht.

Während dem Betrieb wird das über das Init-Skript bootsplash erledigt.

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

Das die Initramfs nur dafür gebraucht wird ist mir klar, danach ist das Initr-skript (fbcondecor nicht mehr bootsplash oder splash oder sowas) dran.

Trotzdem ist dieser Schönheitsfehler oder wie man das nennen will da.

----------

## ScytheMan

was du nach einem kernelupdate neubauen musst kannst du mit module-rebuild rausfinden (so heißt das paket im portage)

für mich sieht das danach aus, dass deine Grafikkarte im Videobios nicht die Modes gelistet hat, die du versuchst anzusteuern.

Welche consolen Auflösung hast du denn?

gruß ScytheMan

EDIT: welche modes das videobios unterstützt kannst du mit:

cat /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes

nachlesen.

ich nutze z.b. 1680*1050 als auflösung und habe ähnliche logs, da mein vbios diesen mode nicht unterstützt.

da bleibt nur noch warten auf kms

Logs sehen bei mir so aus:

```

uvesafb: mode switch failed (eax=0x34f, err=0). Trying again with default timings.

```

----------

## Max Steel

Ich nutze 1280x1024-32@75

Und hier:

```
cat /sys/devices/platform/uvesafb.0/vbe_modes

640x400-8, 0x0100

640x480-8, 0x0101

800x600-8, 0x0103

1024x768-8, 0x0105

1280x1024-8, 0x0107

320x200-16, 0x010e

320x200-32, 0x010f

640x480-16, 0x0111

640x480-32, 0x0112

800x600-16, 0x0114

800x600-32, 0x0115

1024x768-16, 0x0117

1024x768-32, 0x0118

1280x1024-16, 0x011a

-------------v-----------

1280x1024-32, 0x011b

-------------^-----------

320x200-8, 0x0130

320x400-8, 0x0131

320x400-16, 0x0132

320x400-32, 0x0133

320x240-8, 0x0134

320x240-16, 0x0135

320x240-32, 0x0136

640x400-16, 0x013d

640x400-32, 0x013e

1600x1200-8, 0x0145

1600x1200-16, 0x0146

1400x1050-8, 0x0147

1400x1050-16, 0x0148

2048x1536-32, 0x0152
```

----------

## ScytheMan

mal probiert v86d mit x86emu useflag zu nutzen?

hier hat es zumindest bei einem eax-fehlercode geholfen

http://www.gentooforum.de/index.php?page=Thread&postID=110278&s=f0355e83ac5d8b5a138512232d38b01c7c78624f#post110278

----------

## musv

Vergiss es. Ich hab die beschriebenen Fehler auch schon seit 2.6.24 auf meinem "großen" Rechner. Hab auch x86emu ausprobiert, hat bei beiden (nachfolgenden) Problemen nichts gebracht.  

Szenario ist mehr oder weniger ähnlich: 

Auflösung: 1280x1024

Bootsplash mit Hintergrundbild - sonst keine Änderungen

Graka ist 'ne nvidia GeForce5200fx

Treiber uvesafb

Was mir als Symptom noch aufgefallen ist: Bei mir bleibt die Konsole vor allem mal ganz gern schwarz, wenn der Rechner etwas unter Last steht. 

Und seit noch längerer Zeit hab ich auf meinem Notebook (ältere ATI-Karte) das Problem, dass der Bootsplash nicht beim Booten nicht angezeigt wird. Das Hintergrundbild erscheint dann erst dann, wenn der fbsplash-Service gestartet wird. Initramdisk usw. ist alles korrekt gebaut. Und unter vesa-tng hatte das auch alles schon mal funktioniert. 

Seit dem Wechsel von vesa-tng zu uvesafb steckt da irgendwie der Wurm drin - und das wird mit jeder (Kernel)-Version schlimmer. Und dabei wurde uvesafb so toll angepriesen, weil es sauberer als vesa-tng sein sollte (Trennung Kernel - Userspace). Naja, nicht jede Entwicklung ist auch ein Fortschritt.

----------

## ok

 *musv wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Was mir als Symptom noch aufgefallen ist: Bei mir bleibt die Konsole vor allem mal ganz gern schwarz, wenn der Rechner etwas unter Last steht. 
> 
> 

 

Ist mir beim Installieren von KDE auch aufgefallen, Konsole blieb einfach schwarz. Ich habe aber kein fp-splash installiert.

 *Quote:*   

> Seit dem Wechsel von vesa-tng zu uvesafb steckt da irgendwie der Wurm drin - und das wird mit jeder (Kernel)-Version schlimmer. Und dabei wurde uvesafb so toll angepriesen, weil es sauberer als vesa-tng sein sollte (Trennung Kernel - Userspace). Naja, nicht jede Entwicklung ist auch ein Fortschritt.

 

Kann ich nur zustimmen, gibt es denn eine Alternative zu uvesafb?!?

----------

## Max Steel

back to vesa-tng (wenn das denn noch im Kernel ist...)

----------

